# Rose County



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking for updates etc on the open?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Hello! Anyone out there?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Update: the 15 that went to the Wb were all carried to
the 4th.
Danny Farmer had 6. Don't know anything else or the 
other 9 dogs. All unofficial as I am not there.
If anyone has any updates please post.
Thanks


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Tim won the open with #28 Jumpin' Joan Flash. 
Congratulations to Al & Lou Moroz. The win completes Joanies FC. Way to go!


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Any Derby results??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Lauren & Slider won The Am. 99 AA points so far. This is all via Facebook.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Lauren! You and Slider are a team to watch and enjoy.

rita


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats Lauren and Slider!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Al and Lou on Joanie's Open win and FC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats LAUREN & SLIDER>>>>> I would say you are a real team. Keep up the great work!!!!!~


----------



## RETRVR (Jan 27, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS to Al and Lou on Joanie's Open win and new FC. When you believe, great things will happen.


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Whoop. Whoop! Congratulations to two of my favorite folks! Way to go Joanie!


----------



## Natasha.Hall (Jul 26, 2010)

Congratulations to Lauren and Slider! Quite an impressive event history. She's really gotten lucky with four wins in a row with the same judge. It's an accomplishment to come back each time and impress the judges once they've seen you run. Great job blowing the crowd away this past weekend, I heard you two slammed it. I can't wait to see what his pups do!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> She's really gotten lucky with four wins in a row *with the same judge.*


Pretty incredible.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey Natasha, thanks very much. It's so difficult to find good, fair, experienced judges these days and Jeff and Pete did a great job. Ken and Terry did too, I just didn't get to stay very long. 

I appreciate those very sincere compliments from both you and Mike. 

Oh and I have to say, it was pretty cool to officially be beaten by a Slider son! DYLAN, owned by Sherri and Milton McClure and handled by Danny Farmer, JAM'd the Open. His very first one. Woohoo!


----------

